
Elon Musk: 'Chances are we're all living in a simulation' - uladzislau
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/jun/02/elon-musk-tesla-space-x-paypal-hyperloop-simulation
======
I_am_neo
I think our physics of time and space can be more unruly and hectic than any
simulation

